# 1972 sears suburban 12 clutch



## 5cent (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi all. New to the forum, long time lurker.

I picked up an awesome 72 suburban 12 to plow our driveway with over the summer. Its got a few small issues but it recently quit moving on me. When i first got the tractor, there was no tension on the clutch pedal and id have to hold the pedal back with my foot. This is not an issue for me, as the brake worked when pressed also and i wouldnt be using it much.

After its first outing for this storm in north central ohio, the pedal no longer engages anything. Looking at the levers it connects to, i see there is a turn buckle underneath on some linkage, and a flanged hexnut on the linkage. Is this where you adjust?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It sounds more like a spring is missing! If there's no tension,on the pedal,it probably broke the return spring,causing slippage.
Can you post some pics of the clutch and rods ? It will help.


----------



## 5cent (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks for the reply jhn. I could not identify and broken springs or locate any spring mounts. Here are some pictures of the setup. 

LH clutch/brake pedal.









Underside view of pedal connection to linkage back to gear box and across to belt power take off on RH side of mower.









Turnbuckle on linkage to gear box.









Turnbuckle, flange nut, and bracket on way back to gear box.









Linkage connection to gear box









Tension pulley connected to vertical linkage coming across from pedal linkage on belt power take off on RH side of mower.









Belt power take off on RH side of mower.


----------



## 5cent (Dec 28, 2012)

When I first brought her home.


----------



## 5cent (Dec 28, 2012)

Looks like I may have found how to adjust both the brake lock (which I should have mentioned is also not adjusted correctly), and the pedal from the manual here.

http://vintagesearsgardentractors.com/files/suburban_12_operator_manual.pdf


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Did you get it figured out? Thats a nice old tractor.


----------



## 5cent (Dec 28, 2012)

wjjones said:


> Did you get it figured out? Thats a nice old tractor.


Sure did wj, she's better than she was when I brought her home. Adjusting both the clutch belt tension, and squaring away the brakes has made the pedal much better. I did find that there is a spring under the pedal too. It can be seen here:
http://www.vintagesearsgardentractors.com/quick_tips/footrest_clip.jpg


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

5cent said:


> Sure did wj, she's better than she was when I brought her home. Adjusting both the clutch belt tension, and squaring away the brakes has made the pedal much better. I did find that there is a spring under the pedal too. It can be seen here:
> http://www.vintagesearsgardentractors.com/quick_tips/footrest_clip.jpg



Does the spring help the clutch/ brake return to the up position to tighten the belt?


----------



## chuck643 (Aug 2, 2012)

Sure is pretty
That should have a briggs right?? Nice strong engine
I like the starter generator, how that system is set up


----------



## 89breadtruck (Jul 8, 2018)

chuck643 said:


> Sure is pretty
> That should have a briggs right?? Nice strong engine
> I like the starter generator, how that system is set up
> 
> View attachment 16531


----------



## 89breadtruck (Jul 8, 2018)

Would like to know what you did to fix .
Was it just adjustments I have a 69 with some problem was running good it just stopped all gears seam to shift fine but it won't move


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I posted manuals here, if you are interested: https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/please-help-finding-sickle-parts.36425/


----------

